# D&D: Arena



## EvilMoogle (Apr 9, 2012)

_Somewhere in the vast infinities of the planes there exists a small pocket realm known simply as "The Arena."  Existing for countless years it has been a secreted place where those powerful and unlucky enough to stumble across it do battle against one another for the amusement of the master of the arena._

_For many this has been the story of their life for years however everyone has a beginning.  For you it starts like this:_

You find yourself in a small stone room.  It has a feel of a cell to it, drab stone benches the only adornment, but unlike most cells no doors or windows or even bars adorn the walls.

A handful of figures sit and stand in the small room.  At a glance they all seem surprised to find themselves here.  Like yourself most carry weapons and armor and seem well seasoned in their use.

A grey-skinned gaunt human is the first to talk.  His sunken eyes survey the room from the corner as he mumbles to himself, "how did we get here Francis?  Did they do it?  Are they to blame?  Should we kill them all now?"  He softly rubs the hilt of his sword as he speaks.

A strange woman, her fair visage translucent over a solid skeleton responds next, "calm yourself, there's no need for violence here.  Obviously a mystery, a clear mind is needed to address the situation.  Fighting amongst ourselves won't help anything."  Where her heart would be is instead a brightly glowing light, as she speaks the colors shift slightly and an almost palatable emotion of serenity radiates from her.

Several others besides yourself are in the room.  A dwarf in heavy armor with sword and mace only snorts at the others words while keeping a sharp eye on the room.  An elf with a painted face glances about at everyone with darted looks and an expression of incomprehension.  Others have yet to react ((PCs whom I'll let describe and introduce themselves)).


----------



## Muk (Apr 9, 2012)

Stone rubbing on stone echo's lightly through the room. Tom is moving his body slowly checking if everything is still on him.

He moves his left pinky, then the rest of his hands, checks upon his arm and then slowly moves his entire body, dusting off some dirt from where he was lying on.

His skull helmet's eye socket glow with a red dim light as he stands up. His adamantine scyth is screeching the stone floor as he has not adjusted it back into his holster properly, yet.

Tom stretches his stiff dead like body before looking around looking at the other participant. Finding a grumpy dwarf glaring at him and the others with a cautious eye he feels like having some fun with him.

When their eyes meet the dim red glowing eyes, ignite brightly into a sinister crimson staring and piercing right back into the dwarfs glare. Tom chuckles deviously at the dwarf before turning the intensity of his glare back down to a dim light. 


*Spoiler*: __


----------



## EvilMoogle (Apr 9, 2012)

The dwarf looks Tom over before snorting loudly and spitting on the floor.  "Skythe, eh?  Fancy ourselves death do we?  Or just a farmer that thinks his tool's a proper weapon."  He closes and opens his armored fist before continuing, "I fought in the Tulthan wars, me hands are soaked with more blood than you can imagine.  Man in a mask ain't going to scare me."


----------



## Muk (Apr 9, 2012)

"The last time I remember meeting dwarfs they were as short as kobolts. Yes, most certainly as tiny as those annoying little lizards, that breed like bunnies. 
Do you know why they were as short as kobolts, my scyth shortened their height by at least a leg or two," Tom grinned.


----------



## Velocity (Apr 9, 2012)

"*Where we are, I do not know,*" the woman spoke, her voice echoing with an otherworldly undertone, "*But since we are in the same cage, we are clearly not enemies. To hazard a guess, I would assume we are all prisoners.*"

At that, she laughed. Her laugh was yet another strange sound, more like music than mirth. Her amber eyes were vibrant and kind, looking at each of her fellow prisoners with no suspicion. Once she had surveyed her surroundings, the woman stood up. Perhaps the other occupants would have been surprised to see, underneath the dusty silver trimmed cloak (and one might wonder why her clothes are so dusty), a pair of feathered wings tightly hugging her back.

"*Such a small hole...*" she murmured to herself, "*And such little room to spread my wings.*"

"*Yet I wonder... What do they want with so many Undead?*" she remarked, noting that many of her companions were not the living sort, "*And, more importantly, what kind of fool would imprison the likes of me?*"

For a moment, she considered pacing. Yet the small room was not suited to such a thing, so instead she rested her chin upon her hand as she pondered, "*Where are we?*" she asked, not speaking to anyone in particular, "*Perhaps we're close to Mishtan, if these undead are local. We were camped near Lhesper, if I recall, so unless we travelled a few thousand miles overnight we can't be near Mishtan.*"

She then turned to the others in the room and spoke more directly, "*Where are you all from? Lantan? Demara? Cormyr?*" She rolled off the names of the kingdoms that she had fought a great many times in the past, kingdoms who had since allied themselves under her banner. Kingdoms that each strived daily to combat the Desertification.

"*It is strange, is it not Avelyn?*" a second voice spoke, "*It cannot have been bandits that imprisoned you. For one this cell is too well made and they would have to have known who you are. Could it have been a scouting party from the North? Perhaps their orders were to capture you, cutting the head off the snake so to speak.*"

"*Whoever it is, Eyria, we cannot allow them to keep us for long,*" Avelyn replied, looking down at the dull black sword that hung from her waist, "*The scouts I sent to search for land untainted by the Desertification should be returning any day now and I have urgent arrangements to make in regards to the Northern Army that's at most a week away from Cormyr. We cannot allow them to conquer another Kingdom.*"


----------



## EvilMoogle (Apr 9, 2012)

(("@"s for clarity only, obviously a small room everyone's aware of what's going on))

*@Muk*
The dwarf stands up slowly the sound of metal grating as the plates shift.  "Think you can manage it with me, do you?  Armor's been in the family for generations, said it's was forged by Kamylir himself!"  He spares a glance to Avelyn as she speaks, "I'm not one to back down from a fight, not sure this is the place for it though."


*@Velocity*
The others pay her some attention while she speaks, about halfway through the painted Elf suddenly pales and scrambles backward away from her speaking in a panicked and unfamiliar tone, "Cormyr, narsh blafick normic!?!  Dublac bibbla neemo dwaada!  Dwaada!  Dwaada!"  He makes gestures in the air toward Avelyn as he pushes himself backward into the corner of the room.

((The language is not-native to any of the planes the characters are from, it doesn't sound familiar to any languages that they might speak.  Anyone with even the most basic spellcraft ability can tell it is not magical in nature.))


----------



## Muk (Apr 9, 2012)

"Dwarfs and their size inferiority complex ...," while Tom doesn't finish his sentence he looks down on the dwarf taunting him with his gestures. 
"That's why they end up even shorter after they enter my home." 

Tom turns towards the winged Avelyn and says,
"Cormyr, Demara, Lantan all sound too familiar to me. Still I haven't visited them in a while now. I wonder how my cult is doing inside those kingdoms. I should check up on them once every century or so, else they might find themselves some high priest that derails the entire operation."


----------



## Gooba (Apr 9, 2012)

In a corner there is a large man, in armor that shines like the sun.  It matches his golden scales.  In his presence you are immediately aware any hostile actions will be met with dire consequences.  Holgar looks around the room, wondering how he got here.  After going through the motions of casting a few spells he looks confused as to why he is still here. 

Going over to the Dwarf and the man he is talking to Holgar calmly says, "Friends, don't waste your strength bickering with each other, we must join together as colleagues.  Any fighting between us would be a mistake.  We are all in the same situation now."

Seeing the Elf freaking out Holgar moves to her side and places his hand on her shoulder, "Don't worry, we appear to be safe for the time being, and I won't let any harm come to you.  Now, tell me what is wrong, you can talk to me."


----------



## Velocity (Apr 9, 2012)

"*Someone is awfully... Helpful,*" Avelyn said with a wry smile, "*And after covering himself in protective enchantments too. For someone trying to paint himself so trustful, you certainly seem to lack trust in the rest of us.*"

She wasn't joking with him. She had been through too much to not be wary of a man that would stand around with spells active. How many had come to her, carrying a white flag and a vow of surrender yet covered in layers of spells for both protection and harm? Too many. While she wasn't suspicious of anyone in the room - as she said, they were all clearly prisoners - she was still wary. She was still in a room full of strangers. The last thing she needed was for one of them to think using magic was a good idea. Who knows what could happen?

"*You should dispel your parlour tricks before someone does it for you,*" Avelyn continued, now leaning against the wall, "*Otherwise someone could get the wrong idea.*"

((we're in a room alone, what could a little drama hurt? ))


----------



## Gooba (Apr 9, 2012)

"I just found myself abducted to a strange place, it isn't that I don't trust you, I don't trust my captors.  You have your armor on, I have mine.  Some of these parlor tricks might just get us all out of here."

I try and cast stone shape on the wall to make it a door.  If that doesn't work I'll try walking through the wall 20 feet, then back.  I'll let them know if I found the outside.


----------



## EvilMoogle (Apr 9, 2012)

The stone shapes normally enough however there is nothing but more stone on the other side.

That failing Holgar enters the stone.  At least in this direction there is nothing but stone and more stone, smooth and consistent.


----------



## Gooba (Apr 10, 2012)

I'll try the other 5 directions.  If I find a way out I'll go back and repeatedly Excavate a tunnel that way. If not, I'll cast Stone Tell and ask the stone for a description of what lies beyond, then become an invisible pixie and teleport out there.  If that doesn't work I'll tell them that we are in the middle of a giant block of stone and I can't find a way out.


----------



## Muk (Apr 10, 2012)

"Holgar, old buddy haven't seen you in a couple of centuries. How does being among the living treat you? Or better yet the unliving. Anyways why do you always look like a Pelor worshipper with your bright shiny shiny on?

And found an exit, yet?" Tom tears his attention away from his little amusement with the dwarf and looks over to Holgar.


----------



## EvilMoogle (Apr 10, 2012)

Holgar's second foray into the stone shows the same results, uniform grey stone at least 20' out.  As he begins to return however everything changes.

All the stone vanishes, replaced with a gloomy barren field.  A light fog covers the area limiting viability to about 1000 feet.  The fog thickens into the air, 20'-30' above the party it becomes heavy and difficult to see through.

The whole area has an almost overwhelming feeling of being watched.  A deep voice reverberates through the area, "*and now group 13.  A few interesting ones here,*" there doesn't seem to be a specific source it originates from.

A second voice, female, light and musical, replies to the first, "*not very pretty are they?  Why some of them are rotting already.  You'll get nothing from me until you show they hold up better than the last group.*"  A few other voices murmer agreement at her words.

((OOC:  Please take no more than a rounds worth of action here, the first battle will be starting after that (though your characters don't know that).  Up to your characters if you want to argue with the voices, continue to try to escape, or ready yourselves for battle.))


----------



## Muk (Apr 10, 2012)

"Well, it seems our hosts finally voices their opinions. And what is this some sort of gladiator stadium for their amusement?" Tom hears the female voice. Tom readies himself for battle drawing his scythe. He double checks his spells and waits.


----------



## Velocity (Apr 10, 2012)

"*This doesn't look like anywhere I'm familiar with,*" Avelyn said, quickly surveying the area, "*Yet it would be prudent to be safe rather than sorry.*"

Avelyn casts Haste (Quickened by Sudden Casting and targeting everyone within 80ft), then casts Eagle's Splendour (2nd) and Draconic Might (5th).

*Haste Duration:* 22 rounds
*Eagle's Splendour Duration:* 22 minutes
*Draconic Might Duration:* 22 minutes


*Spoiler*: _New Stats ._ 



*HP:* 456 (416 +40 [Con bonus from Draconic Might])
*AC:* 57 (14 +8 [armour] +5 [deflection] +8 [natural] +19 [monk's belt] +1 [dodge])
*BAB:* +20/+15/+10/+5
*Initiative:* +29 (+6 +18 [arcane reflexes] +2 [quick reconnoiter] +2 [belt of battle] +1 [battle fortitude])
*Speed:* 100ft

*Str:* 22 (+6)
*Dex:* 22 (+6)
*Con:* 35 (+12)
*Int:* 10
*Wis:* 18 (+4)
*Cha:* 46 (+18)

*Fort:* +51 [+12 Con] [+15 base] [+18 paladin] [+5 vest] [+1 scout]
*Ref:* +44 [+6 Dex] [+12 base] [+18 paladin] [+5 vest] [+2 swiftblade] [+1 dodge]
*Will:* +57 [+12 Con] [+22 base] [+18 paladin] [+5 vest]




With the three spells coursing through her, Avelyn stretches out her wings to their full width and lets out a sigh. "*Now then,*" she says to the disembodied voices, "*Where were we? Oh right. You were about to tell me what we're doing here. Or do I make you tell me?*"


----------



## Gooba (Apr 10, 2012)

"Hey look, I found a way out." After a slight pause he continues, "Actually, I have no idea what is happening."  Seeing all his comrades prepping for battle Holgar says,  "we should all stay calm and see what is happening before resorting to violence.  We might be able to reason with whoever is talking.  Lets see if I can clear the air."  With that Holgar casts Greater Dispel Magic on the fog 30 feet in front of him.


----------



## EvilMoogle (Apr 10, 2012)

None of the voices respond to Avelyn's challenge.  If they hear her there's no sign of it, though the pervasive feeling of observation continues.

The fog doesn't respond to Holgars attempts to dispel it (which in hindsight he should probably expect as he doesn't see any magic with his arcane sight.  Probably will have to remind me about that in the future).  As best he can tell it's natural fog.

The grey skinned man seeing the others ready themselves draws his own sword.  "Is it time to kill Francis?  Drink up, can't fight without a full belly!"  He then runs the sword across his arm his blood spraying crimson across the blade.

The skeletal woman sighs.  She has no weapons but the glow coming from her "heart" intensifies spreading light across the area.

The dwarf plants his feet solidly and draws his sword and mace, his gaze alternating between the others and the area.

The elf pulls a heavy maul from his back and charges out away from the party snarling and glancing around erratically.

Moments after you ready yourselves dark shadows appear above the group shrouded by the fog.  A moment later 8 enormous spiders slowly poke into view.  More shadows exist within the fog suggesting others are still descending.

Opponent:
8+(?) Colossal Monstrous Spiders

Layout:
Not going to map this one since it's vague enough.  

1 each N,S,E,W from the party about 60' from the center of the party.  

The elf is roughly under the spider to the West.
Holgar is approximately 20' to the East of the party.

1 each NE,SE,SW,NW about 150' from the center of the party.

Please give me your initiative rolls and 5 rounds of actions (though if this makes it to round 5 I'll be dumbstruck).


----------



## Gooba (Apr 10, 2012)

Initiative 41 (18+23)

Holgar yells out, "Keep 80' from me!" 

His familiar crawls out of his pocket onto his shoulder and casts Teleport, bringing the two of them above the Spider to the west.  He uses his 1 charge from the Belt of Battle to draw his Falchion and attacks the Spider.  
Attack rolls: 62(61 to confirm), 63(52), 50, 53(49), 43.  
Damage Rolls: 
41(82) +6 cold +1 acid +4 electric
36(72) +6 cold +3 acid +3 electric
40 +3 cold +6 acid +4 electric
38(76) +2 cold +3 acid +3 electric
39 +5 cold +6 acid +1 electric

((Is that how you want to do it?))

If this spider goes down, and the Elf seems ok, I'll continue on to the next closest spider using my regular move, then attack once.   64(59) for 40(80) +3 cold +2 acid +4 electric

If it is still up, I'll full attack 65(59), 61(62), 57(58), 55(54), 42
38+2+6+1
39+3+1+5
39+5+4+3
39+6+1+1
41+6+5+1

Then I'll repeat the last 2 rounds, going to the closest and attacking.  The single attack 54 for 39+2+2+6.  The full attack: 61(64), 56, 45, 52(54), 44.  Damage:
39+5+4+1
37+4+3+2
36+6+5+2
42+3+5+4
37+2+1+2


----------



## Muk (Apr 10, 2012)

*Initiative:*
1d20+7
11+7 = 18

*Round 1*
Tom will activate his fear aura. (5ft around him) After that he'll cast spectral hand. (20 min, 300 ft range, 4hp)

*Round 2*
Tom will use the spell ghoul touch on a spider (DC 22 Fort vs Paralysis, 10ft radius sickening effect). 
Touch Attack:
1d20+30
14+30 = 44

Duration:
1d6+2
4+2 = 6

*Round 3*
If it worked he'll coupe de grace the spider with a power attack -20. 
Damage: 292

*Spoiler*: __ 




2d4+68
2,1+68 = 71

2d4+68
4,2+68 = 74

2d4+68
4,4+68 = 76

2d4+68
2,1+68 = 71




If not he'll charge the spider, voice activate his true strike ring and then power attack at -20. He'll use his combat brute feat to increase the damage of his power attack to a +60.
Attack:
1d20+39
18+39 = 57

Damage:
2d4+88
3,1+88 = 92

*Round 4 & 5:*
He'll just keep activating his true strike ring and keep power attacking at -20.

Attack:
*Spoiler*: __ 




*Round 4*
1d20+39
19+39 = 58 Crit Threat

*Round 5*
1d20+39
8+39 = 47

Crit Confirm:
1d20+39
3+39 = 42




Damage:
*Spoiler*: __ 




*Round 4*
2d4+88
1,2+88 = 91

*Round 5*
2d4+88
1,1+88 = 90

Crit Damage:
2d4+88
4,2+88 = 94

2d4+88
2,4+88 = 94

2d4+88
3,2+88 = 93


----------



## Velocity (Apr 10, 2012)

"*They're pretty big,*" Avelyn said, a smile growing, "*I've fought bigger.*"

*Initiative:* 43 (14+29)

*Round 1*: Avelyn will cast Summon Desert Ally IX, summoning a Gargantuan  60ft directly to the south.

*Round 2, 3, 4, 5:* Avelyn will cast Detonate (300ft range, instant kill, Fort DC 37) twice in the second round, aiming at the two closest spiders. After that, she will continue to cast Detonate (alternating each time between using a 9th level spell slot and two 8th level spell slots, meaning she uses up two 9th level spell slots and four 8th level spell slots in the process) at the two closest spiders.


----------



## EvilMoogle (Apr 10, 2012)

*Round 1*:
Avelyn jumps into action first, summoning a gargantuan scorpion just as the first spiders touch the ground.  The armored creature immediately attacks, scoring hits with both claws.  As large as the scorpion is even it is dwarfed by the spider, the damage seems minimal (-39).

Holgar teleports to the aid of the elf, attacking viciously with his blade.  After a few hits of the vicious onslaught the spider buckles and collapses motionless.

The Grey-skinned man vanishes in a flash, appearing next to the spider to the North launching his own onslaught with his sword.  Black ichor sprays from the wounds but his cuts aren't strong enough to finish it (-99).

The Elf recovers from his surprise and charges at the Spider to the Southwest.  He hits heavily with his maul though the spider seems barely phased by it (-50).

Tom summons a ghostly hand into existence ready to deliver spells.

The skeletal woman raises her hands sending a series of blasts of light at the spider to the East (-54).

The spider fighting the grey skinned man attacks biting viciously (-29), moments later the spider from the Northeast charges in tearing the man from the jaws of the first spider hitting again (-28).

The spider attacked by the elf returns the favor, biting across the painted figure's chest (-30).

The spider to the Northwest charges towards Holgar, though it can't begin to match his defenses.

The dwarf charges to the East attacking the spider there, leading with the sword for a minor wound (-18).  The spider attempts to return the favor but is unable to punch through the heavy armor of the dwarf.  The spider to the Southeast charges in as well and makes an attempt but has no better success.

Finally the spider engaged with the scorpion attacks, crunching through the plates of the chitin (-32).

I'll post Round 2 in the morning, let me know if you have any changes.


----------



## EvilMoogle (Apr 11, 2012)

A third voice quips in, "*Quite a lot of magic on the dragon-spawn.  He may prove interesting.  3 for him.*"  The voice has a strange echo to it, dark and hollow.

Another voice adds in, "*only one useful female, little breeding potential I'm afraid I'm out.*"  This voice has a greasy, almost slithering feel to it.

The first voice responds, "*all groups are sold together.  No piecemail.*"[/COLOR]

*Round 2:*
Avelyn quickly picks two of the nearest spiders and detonates them magically.  One of the spiders fighting the dwarf and the scorpion explode even as she suffers from Holgar's spell (spider2, spider5 dead, Avelyn takes 318 nonlethal damage).

At the same time her scorpion continues to attack the remaining spider to the south, scoring several more solid hits on the giant form (-40).

Holgar turns to attack his new challenger, his large blade making as quick work of the second spider as it did the first.

The grey skinned man continues his assault with his black-stained blade, this time chopping down what remains of the spider he was facing.  However a moment later another spider drops from the sky to the north and charges at him, biting viciously (-27).

A second new spider drops in to the west of Holgar and charges at the dragon-mage.  However the vermin's attack has no more success against him than the previous ones.

The painted elf swings his maul with a flurry of strikes breaking the carapace of the spider apart and plunging deep into the blackness within.  It takes but a moment and the creature falls still.

Tom casts his ghoul touch, directing his spectral hand to deliver it to one of the spiders, however the spell has no effect (spiders aren't humanoid).

The skeletal girl unleashes several more beams of light, this time at the spider to the south burning it slightly (-35).

A new spider drops into the fray to the East, it immediately charges the dwarf however the dwarf's sturdy plate holds up yet again.  At the same time the dwarf unleashes rapid attacks with his mace and sword.  Though the blows are minor they are numerous and added up are too much for the weakened spider he was fighting.

A new spider drops in south of the Scorpion and charges to aid in the attack with the already weakened spider.  Both hit doing serious damage to the scorpion (-23, -37).

Five more spiders drop in, four far to the corners of the area (250' NW/SW/SE/NE) and one right over where everyone started.  The last quickly attacks Tom, though his floating shield stops the deadly fangs from reaching anything.  The other four run in closer (250' -> 130') but can't get close enough to do anything useful.


----------



## Gooba (Apr 11, 2012)

Holgar uses one charge from his counterstrike bracer to attack the one who attacked him.  Power attacking for -20.  42 against FF Touch.  For 79+4+6+4 damage.  

Could I change it so that all Holgar's attacks from now on are now power attacks?  Also, he'll try to keep flying as high as he can while still being able to attack the spiders, so it is easier for people to avoid the aura.  Anyone within 80' can feel that it is a bad idea to attack (unless they are undead).


----------



## EvilMoogle (Apr 11, 2012)

Feel free to make whatever changes you want to. 

Right now only the people that haven't moved yet are within 80' of you.  Of them, one's undead, one's something like undead that I haven't bothered to stat out, and one's Avelyn 

These things are friggen huge, so realistically you should be able to be 30-40' off the ground and still attack them.  Makes the trig harder though.


----------



## Gooba (Apr 11, 2012)

If I am 40' up then there is basically a 69' radius on the ground.  I'll keep charging ones who are nearest, then full attacking when I am near them at the beginning of the round just with full power attack, and up in the air.  Any time I can use my counterstrike bracers I will too.


----------



## Gooba (Apr 11, 2012)

Holgar is still doing way more damage to the enemies around him, they are taking that same damage she did plus the ~800 damage I do with a full attack.

Also, on the next round I'll use up 2 of my turning attempts to cast a Quickened Miracle for Control Winds, and I'll create 20mph winds away from me in all directions, hoping to clear the fog.


----------



## Velocity (Apr 11, 2012)

Noticing that her giant scorpion is clearly in danger, and not being the kind to summon something and leave it to die, Avelyn will instead reroute herself to its side and use a Maximised and Empowered Wings of Flurry (9th level) to deal 198 damage to both spiders. She'll then cast a Maximised Blast of Sand (7th), dealing 60 damage to whichever spider is left standing (both, if applicable, due to the cone shape of the spell).


----------



## Muk (Apr 11, 2012)

Tom will go into full attack round with a -20 power attack. He doesn't feel like spending his spells on spiders anymore. He's still activating his True Strike ring to cancel out the penalty of power attack.

(Need me to roll some dice?)


*Spoiler*: _attack_ 




*First Attack:*
1d20+37
19+37 = 56 Crit Threat

1d20+37
16+37 = 53

1d20+37
13+37 = 50

1d20+37
9+37 = 46

Crit Confirm:
1d20+37
10+37 = 47

*2nd Attack:*
1d20+32
6+32 = 38

1d20+32
3+32 = 35

1d20+32
2+32 = 34

1d20+32
16+32 = 48

1d20+32
16+32 = 48

*3rd Attack:*
1d20+27
13+27 = 40

1d20+27
13+27 = 40

1d20+27
15+27 = 42

1d20+27
19+27 = 46 Crit Threat

1d20+27
7+27 = 34

Crit Confirm:
1d20+27
5+27 = 32

*4th Attack:*
1d20+22
1+22 = 23

1d20+22
8+22 = 30

1d20+22
9+22 = 31

1d20+22
2+22 = 24

1d20+22
17+22 = 39

*5th Attack:*
1d20+17
14+17 = 31

1d20+17
12+17 = 29

1d20+17
16+17 = 33

1d20+17
15+17 = 32

1d20+17
16+17 = 33






*Spoiler*: _damage_ 




2d4+68
4,2+68 = 74

2d4+68
2,3+68 = 73

2d4+68
1,4+68 = 73

2d4+68
1,3+68 = 72

2d4+68
2,1+68 = 71

2d4+68
4,4+68 = 76

2d4+68
2,3+68 = 73

2d4+68
3,3+68 = 74

2d4+68
4,2+68 = 74

2d4+68
4,2+68 = 74

2d4+68
3,1+68 = 72

2d4+68
1,3+68 = 72

2d4+68
1,4+68 = 73

2d4+68
3,4+68 = 75

2d4+68
4,1+68 = 73

2d4+68
1,4+68 = 73

2d4+68
2,4+68 = 74

2d4+68
4,2+68 = 74

2d4+68
1,3+68 = 72

2d4+68
1,2+68 = 71

2d4+68
2,3+68 = 73

2d4+68
4,3+68 = 75

2d4+68
1,1+68 = 70

2d4+68
2,3+68 = 73

2d4+68
2,3+68 = 73

2d4+68
4,3+68 = 75


----------



## EvilMoogle (Apr 11, 2012)

((Heh, this is an efficient round, only 2 spiders actually got to attack))

*Round 3:*
Avelyn moves away from Holgar's area of influence easily avoiding the nearby spider's feeble attempts to strike at her.  She wields her magic striking the two spiders easily dispatching them both.

Holgar summons a blast of wind driving the fog away from the area revealing a vast network of webbing hidden in the fog along with 7 more spiders working their way to the ground (I'll update the locations at the end).  He then turns his attention on the spider engaging him, dispatching it with the same ease he did the previous two.

The grey skinned man attacks the spider engageing him viciously, spraying wide arcs of spider-ichor about though his attacks aren't quite enough to end the fight in the spider (-135).  His foe retaliates biting harshly (-28).

The elf engages the spider that was so kind as to run up to him smashing it apart with his maul in an almost comedic fashion.

Tom wields his scythe with precision, striking down the spider that dared to attack him in two quick strikes.

The skeletal girl directs blasts of light at the spider to the north hoping to aid the grey-skinned man.  The beams scorch and bubble but the spider remains in the fight (-29).

The spider engaged with the Dwarf attempts to pierce through the thick plate but again fails.  The dwarf retaliates weaving his weapons in successive attacks staggering the spider but not quite enough to drop it (-197).

The three remaining spiders are still too far out to charge, but run to position to attack, one to the Grey in the North, one to the Dwarf in the West, and one to Avelyn in the South.


*Current status:*

At the starting position:
Tom (uninjured)
"Girl" (uninjured)

60' to the West of the start:
Holgar (uninjured)

60' to the North of the start:
"Grey" (several serious wounds but not in danger of dropping)
Spider9 (almost dead)
Spider15 (uninjured)

60' to the East of the start:
"Dwarf" (uninjured)

60' to the South of the start:
Avelyn (severe nonlethal damage, no lethal damage)
Avelyn's Scorpion (severely injured)
Spider16 (uninjured)

150' SW of the start:
"Elf" (one notable wound, still rather healthy)


About to drop in spiders:
1x 30' North
1x 30' East
1x 30' South
1x 30' West
1x 60' SE
1x 60' NW
1x Directly above the origin


----------



## Velocity (Apr 11, 2012)

Okay! Avelyn will heal the Scorpion (he's clearly very useful), using her spell-like ability Cure Serious Wounds.

3d8+15 = 35

It's not much, but it should help the scorpion survive a little longer.

- She'll cast a Quickened Heroics (6th), granting herself the use of the Power Attack feat.
- She'll then fly towards the closest spider and draw out Exordius, holding it in both hands as she unleashes a full attack (as well as gaining Exordius's luck bonus to attack and damage rolls).

*To Hit:* Rolls Here.
1d20+30 = [15,30] = 45 -10 [Power Attack] = *35*
1d20+25 = [10,25] = 35 -10 [Power Attack] = *25*
1d20+20 = [19,20] = 39 -10 [Power Attack] = *29*
1d20+15 = [20,15] = 35 -10 [Power Attack] = *25*

_Critical Confirmations:_ [x]
[18,20] = 38 -10 [Power Attack] = *28* 
[14,15] = 29 -10 [Power Attack] = *19*

*Damage:* Rolls Here.
1d8+11 = [3,11] = 14 +20 [Power Attack] = *34*
1d8+11 = [4,11] = 15 +20 [Power Attack] = *35*
1d8+11 +1d8+11 = [1,11],[5,11] = 12 + 16 +20 [Power Attack] = *48*
1d8+11 +1d8+11 = [3,11],[7,1] = 14 + 18 +20 [Power Attack] = *52*


----------



## Gooba (Apr 11, 2012)

Holgar will charge Spider15.  43 to hit, 38 to confirm (FF Touch).   80+4[C]+1[A]+5[E] (160+4+1+5 for crit).


----------



## Muk (Apr 11, 2012)

Tom will continue fighting in melee taking advantage of his combat brute feat whenever possible. (i.e. charge and get a x3 power attack modifier xD)


----------



## EvilMoogle (Apr 12, 2012)

*Round 4:*

Avelyn heals her scorpion compainion before unleashing a flurry of strikes against the spider facing her.  The scorpion joins in and plunges its stinger deep within the skull of the spider rending it motionless. (Spider16 dead)

Holgar charges to the grey skinned man's aid, landing a heavy blow against the newest arrival.  The man changes targets ignoring the spider he weakened before and finishes of the new one.  Strangely the just as the weakened spider goes to attack it shudders and collapses in a pool of its own black fluids. (Spider15, 9 dead)

A spider drops in from the webbing 30' to the north, it lunges at the skeletal girl, jaws crunching on her bones (-33).

The painted elf moves to intercept the spider waiting to drop in the west, but cannot reach it from the ground to attack.

Tom charges the new arrival to the north, landing a solid strike with his scythe (-76).  The skeletal girl unleashes beams of light a moment later branding the spider (-46).

A new spider drops in 30' to the South.  It spots the crunchy looking scorpion and attacks (-33).

A new spider drops in 30' to the West and attacks the elf waiting for it (-27).

The weakened spider to the east gives one more valiant effort to get the Dwarf but once again fails to punch through the hard armor, the dwarf finishes it with a casual swipe of his mace before continuing his rapid strikes against the other spider he's facing (Spider10 dead, Spider13 -150).

30' to the East one more spider drops in, it too bites at the skeletal girl getting into an awkward tug-o-war with its companion (-29).

One more spider drops in 60' to the SE, it charges at the skeletal girl (to 30' SE) presumably wondering what the others are fighting over.  It's unable to find a grip on her though.

A spider drops in 60' to the NW and charges the glowing girl (-31) who's now showing quite a few marks across her bones (though the girlish image remains uninjured).

The dwarf's remaining opponent makes another attempt to bite through the armor, it's pincers scrape across the metal plates then manage to punch in through a joint finally getting a taste of the succulent dwarven meat (-35).

The last (really) spider drops in over the girl (0') and attempts to get in on the action but is unable to connect.

*Update:*
60' South: Avelyn, Scorpion
60' North: Holgar, Grey
30' North: Tom, Spider18
30' West: Elf, Spider20
0': Girl, Spider23
30' South: Spider19
60' East: Dwarf, Spider13
30' East: Spider17
30' Southeast: Spider22
30' Northwest: Spider21

Spiders 17, 19, 20, 21, 22, and 23 are uninjured.

Spider13 is seriously injured.

Spider18 is moderately injured.

"Grey" is moderately injured
"Elf"  is moderately injured
"Dwarf" is mildly scratched
"Girl" is difficult to diagnose, her bones are in very bad shape for whatever that is worth.


----------



## Muk (Apr 12, 2012)

"You look kinda undead," Tom says to the injured skeletal girl. "If so negative energy should heal you right?"

If the girl says yes, then Tom will use his Negative Energy burst to heal her and harm the spiders around him. DC 30 He'll move next to her, since its a 5ft burst.

20d4+0
3,4,4,4,2,2,3,2,1,2,4,3,1,4,4,2,1,4,1,2+0 = 53

If not, he'll just continue full round melee attacking with his scythe and Cleave if he downs one of them.


----------



## Velocity (Apr 12, 2012)

"*Let's wrap this up!*" Avelyn shouts, flying into the air once again - this time 60 feet north, then 50 feet skyward, which should put her in a good position to attack without being in range of Holgar's aura.

After activating the Belt of Battle to give herself an additional standard action, Avelyn will cast Detonate three times (each time using Versatile Spellcaster to use two 8th level spell slots instead of a 9th level spell slot). These castings will be aimed at Spider17, Spider19 and Spider22. Given the distances, none of Avelyn's allies should need to worry about the actual explosions injuring them.


----------



## Gooba (Apr 12, 2012)

Holgar casts Celerity by dropping Assay Spell Resistance, to go first this round.  Then he casts a maximized time stop with 1 turning attempt.  The first round he is dazed.  The second, third, and fourth rounds he casts 2 Maximized Delayed Blast Fireball and one normal so that they will hit 22, 19, 17, and 23 but not any allies as soon as the TS ends.. During this he flies over to Spider 20 and in the last round he delays his init until right after the time stop ends.  Once it does he Cast a maximized Chain Lightning on 21, hitting 18, 20, and 23 if he is still alive.. Then he uses 4 more turning attempts to cast Miracle quickened and maximized and empowered as Chain Lightning with the same targets.. Then if 20 is up he'll drop Wall of Force to cast celerity again, and attack Spider 20 PA for 20 and using 1 turning attempt to add Cha to damage.

Max DBF is 120 damage DC29
Normal DBF is 75 DC29
Max CL is 120 DC28 then 60
Max Empowered CL is 160 DC29 then 80

Attack roll: 45 37 to confirm for 91+4+1+1 damage, 182+4+1+1 if a crit.


----------



## Velocity (Apr 12, 2012)

((Avelyn is higher on the initiative order than Holgar, so 17, 19 and 22 won't be alive by then - might want to pick some others to murderate ))


----------



## Gooba (Apr 12, 2012)

((celerity is an immediate action, so he actually goes first))


----------



## Velocity (Apr 12, 2012)

((so you interrupted my turn to kill the three spiders I was going to kill? Charming, ))


----------



## Gooba (Apr 12, 2012)

((at the time I was planning and typing I didn't know what you were going to do, and wanted to go while there were still well positioned enemies for aoes.  You can still probably find 3 live spiders to detonate since it has such range.))


----------



## Muk (Apr 12, 2012)

((I am going to be laughing hard, once EM pulls another combat after this without giving us any rest . Pulling off some of the more fancy spells right now just to kill them quickly xD I've been holding off on my high level spells, since spiders are just mundane enough to just kill them 'normally'))


----------



## Gooba (Apr 12, 2012)

((I still have plenty of fancy spells))


----------



## Velocity (Apr 12, 2012)

((I haven't even begun to start showing off yet, either ))


----------



## EvilMoogle (Apr 13, 2012)

((Sorry about the delay, this was a somewhat messy round.  Which was kind of the intent))

*Round 5:*
Holgar seizes initiative moving in a blur and dropping a cluster of explosions at the spiders.  The spider at the starting point manages to avoid the brunt of the explosions but his brethren are not as likely (Spider23 saves 3x, takes 157 damage, Spider17, 19, 22 are dead).

Avelyn takes to the sky to survey the remaining foes, finding only one she can safely detonate, she unleashes her magic in a violent explosion (spider21 dead, Spider20: -80, Spider18: -64, no other targets that wouldn't catch allies).

Holgar then turns to unleash a series of lightning bolts at the spiders (1st kills 23, hurts 18 and 20, second kills 18, total damage to 20 -110).

The grey skinned man sheaths his blood-covered sword and walks back towards their starting point, apparently confident that the others will clean up the remaining two spiders.

The painted Elf makes short work of the crippled spider near him, as does the Dwarf.

At Tom's offer the skeletal woman shakes her head, "Your magics won't help me.  I need only time to recover."  She kneels down in apparent meditation, the light of her "heart" fading to a bare glimmer however she does begin healing (+26).

With the spiders dead the Dwarf returns toward the group.  The painted elf continues to view the group suspiciously and maintains his distance.

The feeling of observation lessens for a moment and there's a sense of discussion.  However unlike before no voices accompany it at the moment.


----------



## Gooba (Apr 13, 2012)

Holgar casts Heal/Harm on whoever needs it as appropriate.  He'll try and look through the webbing to see where the voices were coming from.


----------



## Velocity (Apr 13, 2012)

"*So this is it?*" Avelyn shouts towards the heavens, "*We are here just for your amusement, thrown into a pit of monsters as you watch us fight until either they are dead or we are?*"

In her voice is not anger, but indignation. She was no commoner or peasant. She had led armies, conquered kingdoms and defeated what felt like the legions of Hell itself. Who were they to take her from her home, the land that needed her now more than ever, just so these bastards could use her as a pawn in their game?

"*I will not be toyed with as such!*" Avelyn continues, "*Return me to my home! I have more important matters to attend to than children playing with their food.*"

While it certainly does nothing, her speech unconsciously activates her Frightful Presence. Just 'cause it's impressive.


----------



## Muk (Apr 14, 2012)

"A lively one, aren't you!" Tom comments on Avelyn's speech. "Not that it impresses me. I doubt it'll impress whoever is toying with us either."

Tom is patient, he's been holding back his power as spider aren't worth the effort to show his powers. Not yet, until those who are behind all of this show themselves, he isn't showing off his true powers.


----------



## EvilMoogle (Apr 16, 2012)

((I apologize again for the delay, family in town reduced my online activities substantially))

After a moment the voices return, still apparently ignoring the party (if indeed they're even aware of them).  "*I'll bid 2 for the angelblood.  She has some grace, with training she might be acceptable.*"

"*As before, they're sold together or not at all.  If you want to deal do so with your colleges later.*"  A hint of annoyance is in his voice for the first time.

A new voice joins in, "*I'll bid 5 for the lot, but I don't want the undead.  Have them disposed of before they're delivered I don't associate with that type.*"  This man's voice was cold and detached, and almost a hint weary.

The lead voice sighs before responding, "*fine, fine, the current bid is 5.  Anyone else?*"

"*7,*" the dark voice from before calmly adds.  "*They showed quite a bit of power at the end there.  But I want to see more before I'll pay.  Something not fodder if you will.*"



Gooba said:


> Holgar casts Heal/Harm on whoever needs it as appropriate.  He'll try and look through the webbing to see where the voices were coming from.


A note, the voices do not necessarily come from _above_, there's no apparent source for them.  They're just present.

Once above the range of the control winds the mist becomes thick again and Holgar's vision drops to 5'.  Even then it's fairly simple to avoid the webbing (as it's intended to hold colossal spiders) but it seems to go at least 140' above the ground.


----------



## Gooba (Apr 16, 2012)

Holgar will come back down once it gets foggy again.  Does detect anything magical as a source for the voices?  If not, Holgar will cast Miracle to act as Greater Scrying on the source of the dark voice.


----------



## EvilMoogle (Apr 16, 2012)

Gooba said:


> Holgar will come back down once it gets foggy again.  Does detect anything magical as a source for the voices?  If not, Holgar will cast Miracle to act as Greater Scrying on the source of the dark voice.



Other than your companions and other expected magical effects you haven't detected any magic -- even when the party was transported from their "cell" to the field they are in now.

Greater scrying fails.


----------



## Muk (Apr 17, 2012)

"So the betting begins," Tom says. "Let's see how high we can make it."


----------



## EvilMoogle (Apr 17, 2012)

As if on cue to Tom's words everything in the arena goes black.  As your eyes adjust to the darkness you find that the "field" you are in has completely shifted, instead replaced with an oddly shaped stone "island" floating apparently in the middle of the air.

The echoing sound of scratching claws on stone quickly comes from the giant scorpion who struggles to maintain a grip half-on and half-off the platform for a moment before falling into the blackness below.  It hisses as it falls quickly falling too faint to hear without any sound of impact.


*Spoiler*: _Tactical Map_ 




Each square is a standard 5' block.

Anyone looking over the edge will note the platform is a few feet thick and doesn't appear to be supported by anything (though it certainly feels stable enough).
(I believe you all have only 60' darkvision so technically you can't see everything)

(Holgar detects no magic in play here, oddly enough)




A moment later somewhere to the North a violent, loud sound reaches the party.  It sounds somewhat as if an army were practicing with shinai blades though faster and more rhythmic than would be expected of that.

*Surprise round*, everyone can take a single standard action (and a swift action if they so choose).

Friendly GM notes: While I still expect this to be a clear victory for the party this battle does pose significantly more of a threat than the previous one (meaning this time it _is _possible for non-crits to hit, etc.  I doubt all the NPCs will survive).


----------



## Muk (Apr 17, 2012)

Tom will cast fly on himself. (20min) From the looks of it, mobility will be an issue with just the terrain. He has no interest of falling into the darkness.


----------



## Gooba (Apr 17, 2012)

Holgar and his familiar will both cast Reverse Gravity on the pink areas.  The deeper pink is two 10 foot cubes on top of each other, the lighter is just one.


"Don't go on the bridges unless you can fly, they aren't safe."


----------



## Velocity (Apr 17, 2012)

"*Forget that, everyone stick to the centre!*" Avelyn shouted, "*I don't know what the hell is making that sound, but I'm not that keen on waiting for them to come to us.*"

Avelyn will cast Nerveskitter (+5 Initiative) on herself.


----------



## EvilMoogle (Apr 17, 2012)

While the party prepares:

The grey skinned man draws his sword back out mumbling to himself, "Francis, I hear them but I don't feel any blood.  How will you drink if there's no blood?"  He takes up a defensive posture facing north.

A moment later the sound streaks towards the Elf to the west of the party.  Oddly they see nothing but something strikes the painted figure with immense force.  The Elf is carried out of sight to the South (out of Darkvision sight >60'), he lets out a cry of surprise apparently falling into the darkness below.


*Spoiler*: _For Holgar_ 




Holgar sees an invisible creature:


It's a strange creation of twisted metal, whirring blades above it carry its large form briskly, creating the sound heard.  It strikes the Elf with a bull-rush and carries it out of Holgar's vision




The skeletal girl stands up from her meditation, her glow increases again (providing bright light for 5', dim light for 10' if anyone cares).  She concentrates a moment and hovers a few inches off the ground.

The dwarf steps 2 squares to the south, facing the direction of the noise holding his weapons defensively before him.

*Initiatives and Actions please*.  Note this _does_ have spell resistance so please include the appropriate checks where applicable.

It's currently invisible, you may wish to address that first.

If you want to give suggested tactics to the NPCs feel free (though their own characterization will determine what direction they follow of course).


----------



## Gooba (Apr 17, 2012)

Holgar's Luminous Armor provides Daylight, so they have light for 60, low light for another 60 from him.  As soon as the Elf starts to fall Holgar will cast Feather Fall on him.

For initiative he has 32.  Holgar's familiar will cast Reverse Gravity on the column the Elf fell from, so that it ends up at the same level of the bridge.  Holgar will charge the construct, power attacking for 20.  Total attack roll 42, for 78+3[cold]+5[acid]+3[electric] damage.


----------



## EvilMoogle (Apr 17, 2012)

Ah, forgot about the light effect, sorry. The elf is 105' south of his starting position protecting him is fine.

The creature continues on after dropping the elf though, past the area of shadowy illumination.


----------



## Muk (Apr 17, 2012)

Intiative:
13

Round 1:
Tom will use Greater Dispel Magic Area effect. (20ft radius, 300ft range)
He will use it in such a way that Holgar is on the edge of the radius while the 'target' he's attacking is inside the radius.


*Spoiler*: _caster level checks_ 




1d20+20
20+20 = 40

1d20+20
11+20 = 31

1d20+20
10+20 = 30

1d20+20
20+20 = 40

1d20+20
19+20 = 39


----------



## Gooba (Apr 17, 2012)

EvilMoogle said:


> Ah, forgot about the light effect, sorry. The elf is 105' south of his starting position protecting him is fine.
> 
> The creature continues on after dropping the elf though, past the area of shadowy illumination.


Can Holgar still charge him?  If not, he will fly in the direction the creature was going, trying to get him within sight.  He will go the first 75 feet with a normal move, then either partial charge another 75 if he can reach and see him, or just keep moving if he can't.


----------



## EvilMoogle (Apr 17, 2012)

@Muk: Since you can't see the creature can you be as specific as possible as to where you'll target the dispel?

@Gooba:  After you move 75' you can see the creature again, but it's out of range for your partial charge (still another ~110' or so).  Do you just want to move closer or?


----------



## Gooba (Apr 17, 2012)

Yea, He'll move closer and ready an action to counterspell with Eyes of the Oracle.


----------



## Velocity (Apr 17, 2012)

*Initiative Roll:* 1d20+34 → [19,34] = (53) 

"*You ain't getting away from us,*" Avelyn shouts, flying forwards.

Her fly speed is 170ft.

Since Holgar can clearly see something she can't, she'll dash in the direction of the Elf and call out to Holgar for more accurate directions. Once he tells her roughly where the enemy is, she'll cast Mind Blank on herself to protect her from Holgar's spell effect, then use Greater Arcane Fusion to cast Regroup (125ft range) and Flaywind Burst, bringing Holgar next to her and hitting the unseen enemy with a spell that should allow her to make out its rough shape.

*Flaywind Burst:* 10d6 damage, no SR, Reflex save (DC 33) for half damage.
*Damage Roll:* 10d6 = [6,5,3,3,4,2,3,2,1,2] = 31

*edit ;;* Just think, now you CAN hit it with your charge.


----------



## Muk (Apr 17, 2012)

EvilMoogle said:


> @Muk: Since you can't see the creature can you be as specific as possible as to where you'll target the dispel?
> 
> @Gooba:  After you move 75' you can see the creature again, but it's out of range for your partial charge (still another ~110' or so).  Do you just want to move closer or?



((I was gonna use Holga'rs attack position as an orientation))

If Holgar is sharing any intel or is attacking something he'll cast Greater Dispel Magic, else he'll just ready up a greater dispel magic.

i.e.

```
((              x              )) <|


x: center of spell
<|: direction holgar is facing
)): edge of the greater dispel magic
```


----------



## EvilMoogle (Apr 18, 2012)

*Round 1:*
Avelyn flys off in the direction of the sound casting her magics to summon Holgar.  Her wild attack doesn't seem to hit anything though.

Now closer to his target Holgar is able to charge the creature landing a heavy blow (-73), it doesn't hit quite as hard as he expects though the creature seems unnaturally tough (DR).

The grey skinned man moves closer to the center of the platform, eying the bobbing Elf with disdain.

The creature darts off again away from Holgar (who tries but fails to tag it as it flies off) slamming into the elf again and knocking him about halfway to the platform.  After it hits it continues north vanishing again into the darkness.

Driven from the protection of the gravity field, the elf start slowly floating down (-60').  The skeletal girl darts off from the platform to catch the floating figure.  She's able to hold him but they make a rather awkward target.

The dwarf follows the grey-skinned man's lead and takes a defensive position near the middle of the platform.

((@Muk: I left Tom's action out intentionally, it's obvious that the dispel would miss as targeted.  If you want to guess a location or take another action I don't think it will disrupt things too much, just let me know))


----------



## Muk (Apr 18, 2012)

Tom is going to hold his action and wait for Holgar to engage again. He seems to be the only one to be able to see it. He isn't going to guess where the monster is and wasting his initiative.


----------



## EvilMoogle (Apr 18, 2012)

^ Fair enough


----------



## Gooba (Apr 18, 2012)

Holgar will fly after the creature, going in the same direction as him for either 75' or 150' feet.  If he only has to go '75 to get within 75' of it, he'll cast a supernatural 20' barred cage Forcecage around it.  If he needs to go 150' then he'll use one of his Instant Metamagic to quicken it.  After either of those he'll ready counterspell.  If he still isn't in range he'll ready an action to cast Forcecage once the creature comes into range.


----------

